# $20,000 Seiko Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seikoâ€™s latest, under the Credor prestige label, will be this chronograph. It comes in an 18kt white gold case, with dimensions of 38.6mm X 46mm X 14.4mm.

The dial is blue mother-of-pearl. The movement is in-house Seiko.

MSRP will be $20,000.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

Looks bloody awful to me, but what do I know??

Will you be stocking any ???























Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What do you think.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

So that'll be no then?

Just thought I'd ask, I could always remortgage, it is my nieces birthday tomorrow!









Seriously though do you like the way it looks? I don't doubt that it's an excellent watch with superb movement, build quality etc, but 20 grand's a wee bit daft isn't it? And the dial looks awful in my humble opinion, but maybe looks better in the flesh.

Paul


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Well

I dunno, mother of pearl....more like son of a bitch...what a pile of sh*te
















Kenny


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks like the same movement that is in the Flightmaster, I know which I would sooner have.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I imagine the watch will be a limited production run and I don't think Seiko will sell many. I believe they are aware of that fact. I think there is a little bit of corporate showing off going on here and why not. At the end of the day Seiko would not build this if it wasn't something worth doing and I don't suppose they give a toss what we think.

Kenny. "Pile of *****" Do share your insight with us. Do you have some inside info on the watch/movement etc. What led you to this considered conclusion. Hmmm


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy,

I'm afraid it was the beer talking.  The watch is probably very good and has a superb movement on par with any swiss....the dial it just doesn't float my boat.

I'm more of a tool watch person in the style of the Speedbird, Speedmaster and Seiko divers.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Manufacturers do sometimes build these technological show boats, not so much to sell but to show off with.

I maybe wrong but I suspect that these will be produced in VERY limited numbers and are probably all spoken for.

It reminds me a lot of the Honda NR750. Remember them. They came out in the late 80's in limited production, bristling with technological refinements such as oval pistons, carbon fibre bodywork etc. Pretty radical stuff then. The fact that it was not a significant improvement in terms of performance compared to it's cheaper, mass produced stablemates did not seem to matter. It still sold out at nearly Â£40000.

Later in the early 90's Yamaha produced the radical GTS1000 which had hub centre (swingarm) steering and suspension. it cost Â£10000 but was a complete flop. I suspect because it was mass produced and was therefore not exclusive enough for appreciators of exotica.

I think there is always a market for this type of product provided you produce it in limited numbers and make it exclusive.

The truth is I don't like it (aesthetically) either but I admire Seiko for having the corporate balls to produce it.


----------

